# Why udev-197 starts dhcp automatically? [solved]

## samo

I have 1 wlan wlp0s2f2u5 and 2 lan interfaces enp0s4 and enp1s4. Normally only wlp0s2f2u5 is connected. Only when it's not available I would like to connect via enp1s4.

```
skge: 1.14 addr 0xec000000 irq 17 chip Yukon-Lite rev 7

skge 0000:01:04.0: eth0: addr 00:11:2f:d5:ff:75

systemd-udevd[718]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp1s4

forcedeth 0000:00:04.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:11:2f:d5:e4:b3

systemd-udevd[709]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp0s4

systemd-udevd[709]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s2f2u5

forcedeth 0000:00:04.0: enp0s4: no link during initialization

skge 0000:01:04.0: enp1s4: enabling interface

skge 0000:01:04.0: enp1s4: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

wlp0s2f2u5: authenticate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

wlp0s2f2u5: send auth to 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

wlp0s2f2u5: authenticated

wlp0s2f2u5: waiting for beacon from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

wlp0s2f2u5: associate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

wlp0s2f2u5: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

wlp0s2f2u5: associated
```

/etc/conf.d/net looks as follows:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp0s2f2u5="-Dwext -iwlp0s2f2u5 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log -dd"

wpa_timeout_wlp0s2f2u5=60

config_enp1s4="192.168.178.21 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.178.255"

config_wlp0s2f2u5="192.168.178.22/24"

routes_enp1s4="default via 192.168.178.1"

routes_wlp0s2f2u5="default via 192.168.178.1"

dns_servers_enp1s4="208.67.222.222"

dns_servers_wlp0s2f2u5="208.67.222.222"

rate_wlp0s2f2u5="5.5M auto"
```

/etc/init.d/net.wlp0s2f2u5 is added to the default runlevel.

/var/log/rc.log looks as follows:

```
 * Bringing up interface enp0s4

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running udhcpc ...

 *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/bin/busybox'

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.enp0s4 failed to start

 * Bringing up interface enp1s4

 *   192.168.178.21 ... [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.178.1 ... [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp0s2f2u5

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp0s2f2u5 ... [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp0s2f2u5 ... [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp0s2f2u5 has started, but is inactive
```

1. Why is dhcp started for enp0s4?

2. Why is enp1s4 configured even I don't call /etc/init.d/net.enp1s4?Last edited by samo on Sat Feb 02, 2013 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

In former times the hotplug of services (configured in /etc/rc.conf) was the guilty - probably the new (and unstable) udev naming behaviour forces here a similar effect ?

----------

## samo

Bingo. That's it.

After updating to udev-197 I forgot the adapt /etc/rc.conf. After adapting it according the new naming scheme it works as expected:

```
rc_hotplug="!net.enp0s4 !net.enp1s4 !net.wlp0s2f2u5 pcscd"
```

Thanks for the hint

----------

